# ?Keyboard shortcut for stacking images?



## I Simonius (Mar 9, 2009)

Is there  a keyboard shortcut for stacking images? 

I cant see one and unfortunately you cant assign shortcuts as you can in photoshop ( or can you?)

Thanks


----------



## dj_paige (Mar 9, 2009)

Ctrl-G


----------



## I Simonius (Mar 9, 2009)

dj_paige said:


> Ctrl-G



Thanks

why doesnt it list it in the menu next to the command?


----------



## dj_paige (Mar 9, 2009)

It shows Ctrl-G in my menus ... Photo->Stacking->Group into Stack


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 10, 2009)

IS, as dj_p says, it shows in the Library module main menu, but it doesn't show in the right click context menu, which must be where you were looking.


----------



## I Simonius (Mar 10, 2009)

Brad Snyder said:


> IS, as dj_p says, it shows in the Library module main menu, but it doesn't show in the right click context menu, which must be where you were looking.



Thanks Brad - just checked - that is it exactly


----------



## I Simonius (Apr 21, 2009)

It wont let me stack!:?

I selected three images and see that in the menu stacking is greyed out - is this because Im ina  collection and not in the main library where the images are actually stored on disk?


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes, LR stacks are limited to folders.


----------



## I Simonius (Apr 21, 2009)

johnbeardy said:


> Yes, LR stacks are limited to folders.



OK thanks John


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 21, 2009)

And it's the "leaf" folders too, no cross-folder stacking. They really need to be based on the overall catalogue and not limited as now.


----------



## uffehagen (Apr 21, 2009)

and no, you can't define shortcuts. All with a non-us keyboard are in  trouble here, as eg. the brackets ][ cannot be accessed


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 21, 2009)

uffehagen;4237' said:
			
		

> and no, you can't define shortcuts. All with a non-us keyboard are in  trouble here, as eg. the brackets ][ cannot be accessed



Technically you can mess around with the TranslatedStrings.txt file to adjust some keyboard shortcuts, but there's no a UI to do it within LR.  There's a post in the Tips and Tricks forum if you fancy trying it.


----------

